# Macro 1:2



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

This is my first time trying out macro photography outside using the nikon sb-910 flash. It was hard to get most shots because it was so windy that day. I'm starting to get the hang of manual focusing with such a heavy lens. The lens I used was the Vivitar 70-210mm 3.5 lens. I don't have a tripod yet so all are hand held. No Post processing was done besides cropping and white balance because I wanted to show what this lens can offer. The contrast and color was one of the reasons I purchased this lens. 

#1


#2


#3 


#4


#5



#6


Please let me how I can improve with these pictures. I know this lens isn't a true macro lens but I will make it work.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Beautiful pictures


Thank you!


----------



## SMB (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice shots.
You can do excellent macro work with your lens, especially with a few relatively inexpensive additions. Get a +3 or +5 diopter filter and a set of extension tubes. That will get you some nice close images but will likely require a tripod to make them tack sharp.
One rule of thumb for flowers is find really perfect subjects or really dead ones, the in between ones don't make the best "artistic" images.
On your first image try a little more crop to get rid of the two right sided corner "triangles"; see if you like that better.
I like the flower position in the second to last image, but the background is a bit to busy.
Nice work. (Here is a 70-200mm lens with a +3 diopter and extension tube. No flash.)


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for the tips and advice. Your flower look so perfect too. Im going to order that stuff today. Which 70-210 lens did you use SMB?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

A lot of people say they need a dedicated macro lens to get great macro photos. While they certainly help, these photos were taken with my 18-55mm 3.5-5.6 kits lens.




























They aren't as sharp as they could be, but they are really decent with just a kit lens.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Everyone, those are great shots and my favorite is from SMB with the bee flying to the flower, nice job.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Da Plant Man said:


> A lot of people say they need a dedicated macro lens to get great macro photos. While they certainly help, these photos were taken with my 18-55mm 3.5-5.6 kits lens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck that dragonfly looks great I wouldn't never have know that it wasn't taken with a macro lens.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

150EH said:


> Everyone, those are great shots and my favorite is from SMB with the bee flying to the flower, nice job.


 Those are some amazing photos there!! Number 2 and 4 are by far my favorite with 4 taking the cake. May I ask what did you use?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I heard that Kenko was some of the best extension tubes but they are really expensive. Are there any like them for a lower price?


----------



## SMB (Oct 10, 2012)

I think Kenko has a very good set and they are the ones I have used for several years. 12, 20, and 36mm for around $200. They are pretty rugged and you may be able to find a used set.
This is a 105mm Macro lens shot with just a bit of fill flash. Did not get the light on the head and the background a little to busy.


----------



## SMB (Oct 10, 2012)

Back to flowers.
This is another Lotus shot with a Nikon 70-200mm lens, +3 diopter and 20mm extension tube, available light on a tripod.
(When I look at the enlarged image it is not as sharp, looses something on importing.)

Nice Dragon fly!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks, I think 2 & 4 were taken with an Olympus E3 and a 50mm f2, and 1,3, & 5 with an Olympus E510 and the same lens.


----------



## SMB (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is a short article that covers just what you were asking in the original post:
http://www.outdoorphotographer.com/...m_medium=email&utm_campaign=OPeNewsNov_111412


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Revonok (Oct 17, 2012)

Phenomenal photos! I just ordered my first macro lense kit, very excited.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Revonok said:


> Phenomenal photos! I just ordered my first macro lense kit, very excited.


Can't wait to see what you take with them. 


I will try to go out tomorrow and get some more pictures from the park if the weather is good.


----------



## SMB (Oct 10, 2012)

This was taken with a Lens Baby and +6 diopter.
Just another way to do close ups.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

How's it do with fish?


----------



## SMB (Oct 10, 2012)

psalm, Very hard to work with moving subjects. Difficult to focus. This shot took about an hour of trial and error. It is an UW image taken with a Nikon D2xs, Lens Baby in an Aquatica housing.


----------



## mechtec (Sep 1, 2012)

Back when I had a saltwater tank, this picture was in the sump, through the plexiglass (had alittle problem lol!) canon macro lens


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

mechtec said:


> Back when I had a saltwater tank, this picture was in the sump, through the plexiglass (had alittle problem lol!) canon macro lens


What is that? Looks cool or like alien life that NASA would find.


----------



## SMB (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/indepth...g-macro-lenses?BI=19075&kw=UsingMacroLens2012

Here is a good list of available macro lenses.


----------

